# General > Classified Marketplace >  Another money sucking hobby initiated

## wilderness medic

:Innocent: 
http://www.gofundme.com/u9gaqw?fb_ac...fb_ref=fb_cr_n

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Omg...................................

----------


## oldsoldier

> Omg...................................


To say the least! But then again, I'm working my rear off 60-65 hours a week to pay bills and add a few preps. I wonder if................................

----------


## hunter63

......Well, since the tragic canoe accident I could use some new fire arms.....Hummmmm.

----------


## kyratshooter

Why not just get a cardboard sign and stand by an off ramp?

----------


## hunter63

Like ...."Would work for ammo...if I wasn't retired?"

----------


## Rick

Gofundme has had some incredible success stories. But that's why it's in the classified marketplace to ensure only seasoned members are able to post them. 

http://www.gofundme.com/success/

----------


## kyratshooter

Not a single one of those success stories involves someone wanting to be Batman.

----------


## NightSG

> Not a single one of those success stories involves someone wanting to be Batman.


If I thought there was a chance in hell that people would pay for me to:
 - Get in that sort of shape
 - Build a mansion and put a high tech Bat Cave under it
 - Get a bulletproof suit
 - Get a Batmobile
 - Hire a butler

I'd be signing up on GoFundMe right now.

----------


## hunter63

DD and SIL have had a site up for a while....with not much success...SIL was at Mayo Clinic for 3weeks and Dr. bill were staggering.

His sister started it on facebook ..not much for results........so it didn't work too well for them.

That's kinda why I thought this batman suit and hobby was kinda presumptuous......IMHO.

----------


## Rick

> Not a single one of those success stories involves someone wanting to be Batman.




None of them involved someone wanting to run off to the wilderness to survive with only a knife either. Give it time.

----------


## NightSG

> None of them involved someone wanting to run off to the wilderness to survive with only a knife either. Give it time. [/COLOR]


If I thought I could get enough to cover my obligations for the duration (and how would that work with child support?) and all the necessary costs (hunting/trapping licenses, etc.) of such a trip, I'd be looking into it.

----------


## crashdive123

So --- I take it you are all donating?

----------


## NightSG

Now what might be interesting if we had the right skill sets available would be to get funding to produce a survival TV show that's actually geared toward people like us; imagine Alone focused on the actual survival instead of the woe-is-me bellyaching, or Dual Survival with people who actually get along.  The progression of Man Woman Wild was great, with Ruth learning and becoming a skilled survivor, but then it sort of leveled out as she got to that point.  Maybe doing something like that with a new pairing each season would keep it dynamic.

----------


## Rick

That would work great until we ran out of bacon or coffee. And how would it look if the F.A.R.T. team was lost? And bellyaching? Come on, we're old. It's what we do.

----------


## hunter63

> Now what might be interesting if we had the right skill sets available would be to get funding to produce a survival TV show that's actually geared toward people like us; imagine Alone focused on the actual survival instead of the woe-is-me bellyaching, or Dual Survival with people who actually get along.  The progression of Man Woman Wild was great, with Ruth learning and becoming a skilled survivor, but then it sort of leveled out as she got to that point.  Maybe doing something like that with a new pairing each season would keep it dynamic.


Naw...that would just be a camping trip....No Drama......No Money......
And let leave Ruth out of this.....OK?

----------


## NightSG

> Naw...that would just be a camping trip.


I always did think Dual Survival and a few of the other "new scenario every week" shows would be better if they'd run a special after every 3-4 episodes showing just how comfy the experts would be if they had the basic survival kit they would have been carrying when their simulated emergency happened.

----------


## hunter63

I can recall a Duel Survival where the tore up a vintage VW for "survival supplies"....then took off across a hot moonscape desert.
"Go back the way you came, Dumas!"

----------


## Rick

I watched that as well. Uh, road. You just came down a road. Kinda like a path through the desert.

----------


## NightSG

> I watched that as well. Uh, road. You just came down a road. Kinda like a path through the desert.


Yeah, that one and a lot of the others, they really needed to just scout for supplies but keep their base camp within sight of where the incident happened.  You know, for the realistic situation where somebody comes looking for you when you don't show up at work, don't answer your phone, folks know you were planning to head through a desolate area when they last heard from you, etc.

The VW in the desert left me wondering where the hypothetical drive would have been planned to, since they certainly appeared to be at the end of anything passable by any car.

----------


## jlynnp

Well I could set one up to pay for a yurt I want to set up on the hill behind the house.

----------

